# What type of Pans do you cook with?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I have some friends that are completely obsessed with cast iron pans, but I wonder if it's just hype or the real deal?

What do you use?

What is your opinion?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

We have 10" and 12" Calphalon Aluminum Unison skillets, 5" and 10" Lodge cast iron skillets, and a 12" Classic cast iron skillet. I enjoy the old-school feel of the cast iron.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Look into All-Clad if you can afford it. They will be the last pans you buy. Check out TJ Maxx and HomeGoods they usually have some good deals on them. Their inventory seems to change every few days so you have to be persistent to find them. I always keep 12" Lodge cast iron on hand for the oven.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

We have a few non stick pans, received a set of stainless pans and a 10" Lodge cast iron skillet for a wedding gift over 3 years ago.

I recently have been researching better ways to get my Lodge non stick. I was never happy with the factory seasoning it came with. After talking with MQ and endless YouTube videos I decided to start all over with it.

I took an angle grinder to it to knock down the roughness from the casting process then striped the rest of the factory seasoning with a cleaning cycle in the oven. I then seasoned it with 7 coats of Flax seed oil. I've cooked in it a couple times now and it seems to be much better than before.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

About a month ago my wife and I were at Bed Bath & Beyond and bought some new non stick pans since ours were showing some wear and not looking all that great. After buying them, I figured I would do some more research to see what was out there in the non stick world to replace the rest of the pans we had. Well, after doing some research it brought me to cast iron and further down the rabbit hole I went . We had a Lodge cast iron pan that I bought years ago but never really used it, so I got it out of the attic and proceeded to grind it down somewhat smooth and then seasoned it with Crisco on the grill and we have been cooking with it ever since. We also started using the SS frying pan we bought years ago too for other things that can't be cooked in cast iron. Found out that most non stick cookware isn't meant to last long and the coatings eventually wear off or flake off. I like the fact that we can cook with them and not worry about damaging anything and they should last a lifetime. I also bought some All Clad sauce pan and stock pot to replace everything else. It's comforting to know that I won't really need to buy anything else for the foreseeable future.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We've been using a cast iron pan for around 10 years. I also used a grinder to get it as smooth as possible and then season it. It never leaves the stove. I clean it and place it back in the stove since we will likely use it again. I like that I could start steaks in the stove and then move it to the broiler. We use it for scramble eggs, steaks, upside down cake, cornbread, grill cheese, pancakes, etc.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Cast iron is great. The stainless we have always sticks but never an issue with the cast iron.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

My wife swears by her collection of Le Creuset. (We eat all of our meals at home due to following the Whole 30.) Her favorite piece is the 9 qt. Cast-Iron Round Dutch Oven.

Lucky for you, there is a Le Creuset outlet store in OKC if you are interested.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been using a 12" cast iron skillet for everything and anything I can... and I love it so much that I have been slowly adding cast iron pans to my collection. Added a cast iron grill pan and a reversible griddle recently but still use the 12" skillet the most.

Used it outside for some bacon while smoking meat...



http://imgur.com/6Phi5z4


There is someone local to me who restores vintage cast iron pans and I am thinking about purchasing a few from him.

Some of his collection for sale can be found here. I can wait to purchase a few of them.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Added a cast iron grill pan and a reversible griddle recently but still use the 12" skillet the most.


I had one that covered two burners. It was hard clean and keep it seasoned (since the reversible side was on the fire). I also struggled with getting the temperature right on both sides (for pancakes). It went to goodwill.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My wife cooks everything in one big cast iron pan. I love pancakes out of that thing. It's crazy heavy though and I think I'll sprain my wrist someday.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

+1 for cast iron. What works for me is reseasoning after every single use. If you'll get into that habit is will work as well as any nonstick skillet. I learned that from the guy in the video below. Follow the recommendations from this guy and you can't go wrong. He's got plenty of great videos on the youtube. Follow his recipe for sour dough cinnamon rolls, you won't be disappointed I promise.

https://youtu.be/nrZ-o4B8UBw


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

"Don't argue with your mother."


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I recently switched to induction, so I had to divest of anything aluminum. I have replaced it with a few pieces of stainless All-Clad in the sizes we use most, and I have a Stargazer cast iron skillet on order. I also have a couple Le Creuset enameled cast iron pieces and a couple Staub cocottes.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Any recommendations for a carbon steel wok? Available on Amazon would be nice. I've been wanting to try my hand with some Chinese food.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I wanted to replace our hodgepodge of cookware for the longest time. Around the time of the fair in GA, we were planning on buying a set of Healthcraft pans, and ready to hand over the credit card for an expensive set... until I found out that the William Sonoma in Savannah was closing, and they had everything in the store discounted.

My wife has been losing strength in her limbs, and it was becoming more and more difficult for her to use her hand mixer, so we went there with the intention of buying a Kitchen Aid mixer. They had one there that was a display model that we got for a steal. I spied all the All Clad cookware that was marked at 20% off... and my wife and I fawned over the stuff they had on display. They had a couple of sets, and I really wanted to get one, but we just got the mixer.

Fast forward a week, and I asked her if she wanted to go back and see if they had anything further discounted, and they did. All the All Clad was on sale for 40% off. One of the associates gave me a coupon code for a larger discount, and we wound up walking out of there with the D5 set with an MSRP over $800 for $350, and we got a free All-Clad lasagna pan.

If you've been cooking with cheap pots and pans, stop... spend the money and get a good set of cookware. My wife and I absolutely love the All Clad.

I like to look at America's Test Kitchen reviews as well. Their spatula recommendation of the DiOro living was a great one, and I love that tool as well.

As far as cast iron goes, The Culinary Fanatic has some amazing pieces of cast iron, and a hell of a collection. I've got some Lodge 12" pans that I use, and my wife has one that she uses just for her cornbread. I've offered to reseason it for her, but she threatened to cut me. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...we wound up walking out of there with the D5 set with an MSRP over $800 for $350, and we got a free All-Clad lasagna pan.


The D5 All-Clad is nice!

My Stargazer arrived today...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Ware Ooohhh!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Ware Ooohhh!


From Pennsylvania! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware Ooohhh!
> ...


I saw that. Allentown, correct?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I saw that. Allentown, correct?


Yes sir.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I got a notification from Jeffery Rogers channel that Lodge has re-released their Cast Iron Fluted pan, commonly known as a bundt pan. Check out his unboxing video.
https://youtu.be/Rsk5ZMPC9hY


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

We recently acquired a 12" lodge cast iron skillet. I found an America's Test Kitchen article about stripping the factory seasoning and replacing it with several coats of flax oil, like @J_nick mentioned above. So far I'm on round 5 of 7 (maybe I'll go up to 8). It's been a while since I've used cast iron, but my dad swore by it, so I'm looking forward to using it!

Outside of the cast iron we have the 8", 10" and 12" Calphalon Unison skillets @dfw_pilot links to, and a big ol heavy Le Cruset enamled cast iron pot/duch oven for roasts, soups, stews, chilis and the like.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I like using the 12" Lodge to cook right over the coals in the morning after we've camped out.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Look into All-Clad if you can afford it. They will be the last pans you buy. Check out TJ Maxx and HomeGoods they usually have some good deals on them. Their inventory seems to change every few days so you have to be persistent to find them. I always keep 12" Lodge cast iron on hand for the oven.


I certainly like this All-Clad set my wife bought this past December. She bought it when it was on sale for $630. High quality pots and pans are a bit of a double-edged sword, though - they're really frickin' heavy. The weight is nowhere near enough to offset the overall quality, though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stotea said:


> I certainly like this All-Clad set my wife bought this past December. She bought it when it was on sale for $630. High quality pots and pans are a bit of a double-edged sword, though - they're really frickin' heavy. The weight is nowhere near enough to offset the overall quality, though.


Nice. I have some All-Clad D5 and agree that it is heavy. Good stuff though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly like this All-Clad set my wife bought this past December. She bought it when it was on sale for $630. High quality pots and pans are a bit of a double-edged sword, though - they're really frickin' heavy. The weight is nowhere near enough to offset the overall quality, though.
> ...


I agree too!! We have a few All-Clad pans and they are top notch.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

When we got our All-Clad pans, we were shopping the different lines at Williams Sonoma store closing. I was curious about the D7, because if you can get D5, why not step up? Very large weight difference.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Non-stick works best for our family. I have invested in what I thought was decent cookware but turned out to be crap after so many years. So we just buy cheap stuff use it as long as it looks good and still works then give away and start over.

Always wanted to try all-clad but could never convince the wife to go for it.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

There is no such thing as non stick that lasts. It just doesn't. Well seasoned cast iron does, of course, but is heavy. Best solution is to have one pan that is non stick (or seasoned cast iron) that you use for eggs, frying things that might stick, etc and then your pots and such are not non stick, so they last.

Tramontina gets nearly as good of reviews as All Clad from America's Test Kitchen and is significantly cheaper. Generally the downside is the pans/pots are a bit smaller, but they still have the quality material.

Personally I use a cast iron frying pan for cooking eggs, pan frying pork chops, etc etc, and then have a set of Revereware that is over a decade old and in great shape. I even have some revere ware that was my mom's that is at least 20-30 years old, maybe 40 years.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Tramontina. Aluminum, with riveted handles. Non-stick. Buy them at Sam's Club because the bride prefers them.

Only problem is you have to wash them by hand - not dishwasher safe. It will destroy the exterior surface if you do.

We have a deal in our marriage. If the bride cooks, I do the dishes. If I grill up some meat, she does the side dishes.

We help each other out too, based on what is going on with each other, and the pressure of daily life duties vary....


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Tramontina. Aluminum, with riveted handles. Non-stick. Buy them at Sam's Club because the bride prefers them.
> 
> Only problem is you have to wash them by hand - not dishwasher safe. It will destroy the exterior surface if you do.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a perfect match 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Cast Iron, PFOA free ceramic coat, or stainless steel.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Since I last posted on this thread I have switched from so called non stick to cast iron. I'm loving the CI for sure. Yes there is work up front (seasoning the pans) but worth the effort! They are all Lodge brand and was able to get most of the pieces on sale at various stores. Perhaps my favorite is the Lodge Blackstone as it's pre seasoned (I did it again anyway) and noticeably lighter than the regular Lodge.

If you haven't tried it you should and if you like cornbread there is no better way to cook it!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> If you haven't tried it you should and if you like cornbread there is no better way to cook it!


A-stinking-men!!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> Cast iron is great. The stainless we have always sticks but never an issue with the cast iron.


From what I've read recommended by several manufacturers is to get a good preheat on the pan before adding oil, then let the oil preheat before adding food and stainless should stick much less.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm surprised i didn't see anything mentioned in the thread about carbon steel pans. I saw someone mention a carbon steel wok, but a carbon steel pan is much like cast iron. Cleaning/seasoning are pretty much identical, but the carbon steel is lighter, quicker to get to heat and still holds temps like cast iron. An added bonus is that the carbon steel surface comes smooth from the factory. Carbon steel is often used in professional kitchens.

I recently got a Matfer 8" carbon steel pan and it's as slick as a non stick surface after just a single seasoning. fried eggs are a breeze to cook (with a little fat in the pan of course).

I'm strongly considering getting rid of MOST of my non stick pans and getting an assortment of sizes for carbon steel.


----------

